# Pepper spray vs. citronella vs. mace?



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I just got some pepper spray to carry with me when I go on walks with or without Bella. We just had a random stabbing here on a jogger for no reason but pure thrill for the punks who did it. They believe it was a local gang. 
Anyways, I also have bought some citronella type stuff I picked up at petsmart that works on aggressive dogs but it does state it is very limited in effectiveness if the dog is highly aggressive. Now I know pepper spray and mace both work on humans but which is most effective on a dog? Pepper or mace or both. There is a leash law where I live but once in a great while you get a loose dog on the run and you never know how the dogs will react to eachother. I just want to be able to stop the loose dog if it shows aggressive behavior approaching me. I forget what the mail people carry with them. I think its mace? My last dog was highly human aggressive towards strangers so I never had to worry about protection with him near me. Plus I would carry a knife as well. I honestly wish I didn't have to carry anything with me but some poop bags. But in the city when your a female who likes to walk early morning hours or at night when it is still dark I have no choice but to. Thanks for any input


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

if your looking for non lethal protection against people a high decible sound device is good if you get the one mad for bears and I wouldnt recommend any mace except bear mace and the gel mace .. gel mace is horrific ... horrific  I've self tested several mace products :"( gotta know what it does or ya dont know how to use it.. Gel and Bear mace burns more IMO than other products and gel mace is gel its sticky slimy, OMG.. Bear mace is just pure fire....... 

Myself I prefer the .45 and make my day law.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> if your looking for non lethal protection against people a high decible sound device is good if you get the one mad for bears and I wouldnt recommend any mace except bear mace and the gel mace .. gel mace is horrific ... horrific  I've self tested several mace products :"( gotta know what it does or ya dont know how to use it.. Gel and Bear mace burns more IMO than other products and gel mace is gel its sticky slimy, OMG.. Bear mace is just pure fire.......
> 
> Myself I prefer the .45 and make my day law.


Where do you get bear mace from? You live in Idaho so I'm assuming you need it out there in them parts lol! Im a city slicker so I need to fend off evil people who act like animals lol!


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Here is several you can choose from and order if no one near you carries it.
bear mace - Google Search


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Cabelas, Bass Pro.. those kind of places have it.. or

http://www.sabrered.com/servlet/the-65/FRONTIERSMAN-Bear-Attack-Deterrent/Detail?gclid=CITC_ciM5acCFUVqKgodjFfO9Q

Bear Spray, ASP, Mace

Bear Mace Pepper Spray - Wilderness Survival Tool

outdoor and wilderness type stores would have them, but in Boston, (chuckles) you may have to order from online.. Your right though, in the metros where "distinct" people act like animals.. LOL better order a couple of cans.  hahahaha Dallas was the same way, after Katrina I had some Ghetto superstar role up on me to steel Hooch, LOL Hooch was police trained and knew the guy had crack and gun before the nukklehead who had it on him realized he was too close and now he was fkd.. LOL That was his freebee, after that he and his NewOreleans crew avoiding me at all costs; though they did try to kick my door in and got gaffled by Hooch, ironic cause they were trying to steel him while I was at work, as they pulled the door shut to save their life and got blood all over my town house front porch, and NO one saw or said anything ever...... Like moses divided the red sea, was the case with me in ghetto  ... Bear mace will fk someones whole world up great for crowds too  If I was trying to evacuate I'd wear a gas mask and pump a  load of bear mace in the vicinity of me.. LOL  Best of wishes


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't want to commit crime just ward off the thugs or stray dog that may come and get me lol! Will the pepper spray still work though? It is police issued spray so I'm thinking its strong


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Committing a crime?  

Bear Mace will clear thugs; were I've been sprayed by police mace, gotta test yourself first  and its really not that bad, unless you get the gel which is also for riot control, your not washing that sht off you'll have to go get first aid.. and its plenty legal everywhere.. I noticed some mace products are illegal in Boston.. Jeese.. No guns, no mace, here take my rights and give me what you think I should have.. 

JFYI I had a State Lt of the Highway Patrol, tell me that a flare gun is ideal cause its a saftey device you can use for self defense


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

If only they were not so damn huge I will get a bear mace lol.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

LOL, I know right them nukkleheads would start laughing before they started crying; "look its the orkin man.." clownin not realizin your about to fumigate some pests alright  :roll:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha they look like mini fire extiguishers. But they do the trick


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> Committing a crime?
> 
> Bear Mace will clear thugs; were I've been sprayed by police mace, gotta test yourself first  and its really not that bad, unless you get the gel which is also for riot control, your not washing that sht off you'll have to go get first aid.. and its plenty legal everywhere.. I noticed some mace products are illegal in Boston.. Jeese.. No guns, no mace, here take my rights and give me what you think I should have..
> 
> JFYI I had a State Lt of the Highway Patrol, tell me that a flare gun is ideal cause its a saftey device you can use for self defense


Massachusetts sucks! We can't even buy fireworks for cripe sakes! And if I use mace or pepper spray without an FID card I could get in trouble. Ridiculous! :hammer:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

OMG... who do you defend yourselves without being victims? :hammer: indeed.. 

I feel for ya'... I really do, Im half azzed scared right now cause I know we are about to flip to a socialist nation over night and Im a Constitutionalist, LOL So all of these cool gadgets and things will be of no more for me, back to the days of old, a man his dog his gun and "God" so to speak.. LOL into the great wide open.. The Mrs doesn't share the same values she likes central heat and air too much.. LOL


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

keep in mind if you use it, it could get on Bella's eyes when your trying to get it on the attacker. Also, a knife is totally a weapon that gets used against you, so unless you have training a knife could cause more problems. As far as the FID card, its no big deal. I had one, and its really for safety and making sure lunatics don't go out to get mace and go after an ex boyfriend or attack someone in the heat of the moment. Its more of a way to say, OK your a good person, you want to be protected, here you go, have fun. Not a expensive or long process either. And you can get it just for mace, not for guns which is faster and easier.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> OMG... who do you defend yourselves without being victims? :hammer: indeed..
> 
> I feel for ya'... I really do, Im half azzed scared right now cause I know we are about to flip to a socialist nation over night and Im a Constitutionalist, LOL So all of these cool gadgets and things will be of no more for me, back to the days of old, a man his dog his gun and "God" so to speak.. LOL into the great wide open.. The Mrs doesn't share the same values she likes central heat and air too much.. LOL


In a lot of states, you're actually obligated to retreat rather than defend yourself w/ a weapon, even in your own home. Here in NY, you have to retreat unless you're on your own property. Otherwise, your self defense is assault.
Being an old fashioned sort, I have an old Louisville Slugger in the front hall. A few years back, I heard shouting outside, and assumed it was kids playing around, turned out to be an old woman being mugged, I felt awful that I hadn't looked and maybe be able to help, that's when I put the bat there. A couple of times I've had occasion to speak to people while holding it...The implication really can't be missed, 'no stop it or else' is required.


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

My daughter reads meters for a gas company and is given a product called Halt! Dog Repellent by her employer. 

She had to use it for the first time last summer on a large dog who was chained inside it's owner's garage. She didn't know the dog was there, so it surprised her when it came running out of the garage and snapped the chain. She sprayed it in the face, but missed the eyes and the dog turned a couple of circles and charged her again.This time she sprayed it right in the eyes and the dog stopped long enough for her to run to her car.

It comes in a palm sized canister that says it's effective range is 10 feet. I think it might come in a larger canister that might spray a bit further, but she likes the small one so she can keep it right in her pocket.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ames said:


> keep in mind if you use it, it could get on Bella's eyes when your trying to get it on the attacker. Also, a knife is totally a weapon that gets used against you, so unless you have training a knife could cause more problems. As far as the FID card, its no big deal. I had one, and its really for safety and making sure lunatics don't go out to get mace and go after an ex boyfriend or attack someone in the heat of the moment. Its more of a way to say, OK your a good person, you want to be protected, here you go, have fun. Not a expensive or long process either. And you can get it just for mace, not for guns which is faster and easier.


I will try my best to avoid bellas eyes but if I am getting attacked that will be the last thing on my mind. Sounds terrible to say that but its the truth. Hopefully if she is with me the attacker will think twice before touching me. I Have some training with knives and guns. Used to go to the shooting range when I was a kid with my grand dad. I took lessons in a later part of my life as well. I really don't want to carry a knife let alone a gun. I jog alot so I don't want a big clunky piece of metal lugging around in a pocket. I go out in early mornings sometimes. Alot in the summer actually and want the pepper spray or mace. Mentally it makes me feel more secure having something with me. I also took some self defense classes awhile back to. I don't live in the heart of Boston but there are alot of the MS-13 gangs amongst others in the cities surrounding boston. Its just getting bad everywhere these days. We need to go back to the old wild west days when everyone was strapped lol! JK.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Thats good, although I would hope Bella would be enough of a reason to not mess with you, to be honest. lol Glad I don't have any worries in my hood. I know a lot of the neighbors and totally feel safe, thank goodness.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Bear Mace.. ..  I like the gel, that  aint coming off anytime soon.. . . . hahaha

any thug... hahaha.. pick one.. you'll make em cry LOL





hahahahahahahaha! funny tough guy.. 










and you can adjust the dial .. heheheheheh


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ames said:


> Thats good, although I would hope Bella would be enough of a reason to not mess with you, to be honest. lol Glad I don't have any worries in my hood. I know a lot of the neighbors and totally feel safe, thank goodness.


Ames I'm a nature nut and love to hike in woods. We have alot of conservation land around my area. Thing is, is you never know who's in there. I am always aware of my surroundings though and never walk with headphones on. That's when a dog, pepper spray, and a knife comes in handy. Such a shame we have to worry about violence just trying to take a peaceful walk or jog


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Dude bear spray is something serious! lol Like whoa! It is a great thing to have. Everyone knows my answer- taser 
I found one that is a flashlight and a taser.... Bangin!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Dude bear spray is something serious! lol Like whoa! It is a great thing to have. Everyone knows my answer- taser
> I found one that is a flashlight and a taser.... Bangin!


LMAO!!! I know about you and Tasers! I would like one of those actually too but I would have to see the laws for that in my state. I will probably need another FID card for that I'm sure.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> Bear Mace.. ..  I like the gel, that  aint coming off anytime soon.. . . . hahaha
> 
> any thug... hahaha.. pick one.. you'll make em cry LOL
> YouTube - bear mace
> ...


LMAO!! Fire...those are funny as he!! but disturbing at the same time LOL!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> LMAO!!! I know about you and Tasers! I would like one of those actually too but I would have to see the laws for that in my state. I will probably need another FID card for that I'm sure.


Massachusetts
?
Prohibited
Ch. 140 § 131J Electrical weapons
•No person shall sell or possess electrical weapons; punishable by fine between $500-1000 or 6mos-2yrs in prison or both

Yupp sorry girl!!! lol


----------



## mike06train (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of the non lethal products. I like my Sig .40s&w or for women, a .38 snubby or .380 auto.
Bersa makes a nice small .380 auto and the price is good.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

mike06train said:


> I'm not a big fan of the non lethal products. I like my Sig .40s&w or* for women, a .38 snubby* or .380 auto.
> Bersa makes a nice small .380 auto and the price is good.


:goodpost: However some states are making impossible to defend yourself against violence w/out being a criminal yourself.. HELLLOOOOO 911 doesnt work on crimes like that... Its just the clean up crew.. :hammer: Oh well; Bear Mace ... for those who can't.. OR the Gel Mace for the lil Mace Pistol.. Gel is effin horrific.. most people will kill themselves trying to run to the sink or water.. ding ding ..ding ding ding .. LOL Dont waste time just spray their ( Y )'s down..


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Kel Tec P11 is thin, light, and fires a .9mm round. It is one of the easiest pistols to conceal that will fire a slug big enough to end the hood rat's life of crime. Concealed weapons license, $250, Kel Tec P11 $265. Personal safety... priceless.


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

Peperspray is highly forbidden in my country. Will citronelle help?


----------



## ShortNose (Feb 18, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> Bear Mace.. ..  I like the gel, that  aint coming off anytime soon.. . . . hahaha
> 
> any thug... hahaha.. pick one.. you'll make em cry LOL
> YouTube - bear mace
> ...


Bear mace does look impressive... may be a bit of a load to carry around, but surely would be great protection!



mike06train said:


> I'm not a big fan of the non lethal products. I like my Sig .40s&w or for women, a .38 snubby or .380 auto.
> Bersa makes a nice small .380 auto and the price is good.


I can see why you're not a big fan of these type of products, a bullet will work against anything (within reason)... however a product like dog mace isn't as powerful as normal human pepper spray also if the animal or human is on some sort of drug or plant it may not be as useful, if at all against the target.


----------

